# Wt_ is going on?



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Fewer cars = your coverage area increases. It depends on neighborhoods, but if I get what I know will be a $2.80 minimum ride with a 15 minute drive to pickup, I accept, then cancel, giving "Pickup too far" as reason. I think that protects you to some degree from getting nasty emails from Lyft regarding cancellation rate. At minimum, it prevents the Lyft algo from hitting me with the same request multiple times if the riders keeps re-requesting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is the same in the Capital of Your Nation. I am getting far more pings fifteen minutes or more from me. I am seeing thirty minute pings with regularity. I decline them, of course. As Lyft now has an unadvertised policy of not automatically paying for no shows, I will not accept anything more than five minutes from me on Lyft, even in places where I used to bend that rule, a bit.

Five minutes is my general rule, but, I will bend it by a minute or two in the residential areas of the suburbs.

It is rare enough that I accept hospital pings on UberX. On Lyft, absolutely not, as Lyft will not pay for no shows there under any condition. Lyft will tell you that you were not close enough to the customer.

Lyft always was notorious here for running you long distances, anyhow.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


There's a pandemic.



Lil'Lyftie said:


> Fewer cars = your coverage area increases. It depends on neighborhoods, but if I get what I know will be a $2.80 minimum ride with a 15 minute drive to pickup, I accept, then cancel, giving "Pickup too far" as reason. I think that protects you to some degree from getting nasty emails from Lyft regarding cancellation rate. At minimum, it prevents the Lyft algo from hitting me with the same request multiple times if the riders keeps re-requesting.


No, don't accept.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I logged on a few days ago (I'm not driving currently), just to check out something in the app functions that looked messed up, and immediately got a ping 20 min and 9 miles away. Tried to cancel right away, and the cancel reasons were presented on screen, but the app wouldn't allow me to actually select any of them. Functioned normally otherwise, weird. I texted pax, explained what was up, asked them to cancel. By then, it was past 2 min and they were charged a fee. I refunded, didn't want to mess with putting it on my weekly UI claim. 

I think demand here currently is outpacing supply.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Driving passengers my app says its dead.
Doing insta cart dd or gh I am seeing 25 an hour across the board here.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daily. I contacted Lyft telling them i will NOT accept them, and i wondered if its not done on purpose to lower my acceptance rate. Like today i get a PPZ and right after a pick up 27 mins away, so i don’t get the PPZ.

They said “they are working on it”. Ya right...

Daily, a succession of 3-5 pings each 20-27 mins away. As soon as i get my AR high enough. There’s no way to turn the App off when it’s happening unless with brute force, which i will do as soon as it happens first time.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Daily. I contacted Lyft telling them i will NOT accept them, and i wondered if its not done on purpose to lower my acceptance rate. Like today i get a PPZ and right after a pick up 27 mins away, so i don't get the PPZ.
> 
> They said "they are working on it". Ya right...
> 
> Daily, a succession of 3-5 pings each 20-27 mins away. As soon as i get my AR high enough. There's no way to turn the App off when it's happening unless with brute force, which i will do as soon as it happens first time.


I don't understand a thing you said? What?!?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Let them keep sending 25 min away pings.
I stay logged in entire time, laughing.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s called UI + 600$ per week syndrome .😉
Not enough drivers around.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> Let them keep sending 25 min away pings.
> I stay logged in entire time, laughing.


Some desperate idiot will accept on your behalf!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> Some desperate idiot will accept on your behalf!


There have been 0 drivers at night in my neck of the woods.
I'm getting pings from 20 miles away rofl


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> I don't understand a thing you said? What?!?


That's cas you drive Uber.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lyft just filed to issue more stock to raise cash. 

Apparently stealing cancel fees isn't enough to pay the bills. They initially thought cutting drivers out of surge rates would help, they just lost drivers/customers to Uber. 

No company in history has been successful by continuing to screw it's workers. I wonder if someone at the top of Lyft will get a clue or if they will file bankruptcy, or liquidate themselves/put company up for sale.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Lyft just filed to issue more stock to raise cash.
> 
> Apparently stealing cancel fees isn't enough to pay the bills. They initially thought cutting drivers out of surge rates would help, they just lost drivers/customers to Uber.
> 
> No company in history has been successful by continuing to screw it's workers. I wonder if someone at the top of Lyft will get a clue or if they will file bankruptcy, or liquidate themselves/put company up for sale.


To me, it is unimaginable how any App based company would have any losses, unless they grow its bureaucracy, like Lyft seems to be doing. 
There is no way to lose for Lyft, or Uber or any company when they run their company right.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> To me, it is unimaginable how any App based company would have any losses, unless they grow its bureaucracy, like Lyft seems to be doing.
> There is no way to lose for Lyft, or Uber or any company when they run their company right.


Your statement, as uninformed as I've ever seen, is why you are not running a company.

I had a friend that was very naive as well, he wanted to start a business with what he felt was the world's best burrito. He told me he could make them for only $4 each and he was sure people would pay $6 each...he thought it was the greatest business plan ever. He and Oishiin should start a business (and then file chapter 7).


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Did UberX but pick ups are starting to dwindle in my area, depends on the day though, I don't mind long pick up times, usually there are long pick up fees, had one the other night, 20 min to pick up for a five min trip, I know the avg 5 min on uber pays roughly around 3-4 dollars, but with long pick up and no tip made $17 (rounding up to nearest dollar) not all of the trip are like that some are more some are less. But on good night I make 60-90 within 3 to 4 hours bad night are roughly 50-70 within same timeframe. I'm not praising uber as they still try and screw me on fares, but that is another story.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Your statement, as uninformed as I've ever seen, is why you are not running a company.
> 
> I had a friend that was very naive as well, he wanted to start a business with what he felt was the world's best burrito. He told me he could make them for only $4 each and he was sure people would pay $6 each...he thought it was the greatest business plan ever. He and Oishiin should start a business (and then file chapter 7).


And UL are running great companies? Ineptitude + hubris + neurotypicalism + bureaucracy = run high in both. Recipe for failure.
The larger issue underlying the corporate culture in both companies is racism. Because both CEOs realize that 78% of all drivers are of color, that's how they consider all drivers. 
You're not deserving of a living wage, because you're not considered fully human. You see.

Racism. Now try to deny that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Lyft just filed to issue more stock to raise cash.
> 
> Apparently stealing cancel fees isn't enough to pay the bills. They initially thought cutting drivers out of surge rates would help, they just lost drivers/customers to Uber.
> 
> No company in history has been successful by continuing to screw it's workers. I wonder if someone at the top of Lyft will get a clue or if they will file bankruptcy, or liquidate themselves/put company up for sale.


They might acquire some company in the future+ if the drivers are considered employees then they will be forced to pay millions to state and fed .


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


Same in suburban Chicago. Lots of ride requests from 10 to 20 minutes away. I've always declined those that are more than 9 minutes away.

The rides I'm picking up within 10 minutes of my house are turning out to be the same 10-15 people. Work or shopping regulars.

I've learned to decline Roberta. Always 15 bags of groceries and a 2 year old who likes to push window buttons. Never tips.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Did UberX but pick ups are starting to dwindle in my area, depends on the day though, I don't mind long pick up times, usually there are long pick up fees, had one the other night, 20 min to pick up for a five min trip, I know the avg 5 min on uber pays roughly around 3-4 dollars, but with long pick up and no tip made $17 (rounding up to nearest dollar) not all of the trip are like that some are more some are less. But on good night I make 60-90 within 3 to 4 hours bad night are roughly 50-70 within same timeframe. I'm not praising uber as they still try and screw me on fares, but that is another story.





AllenChicago said:


> Same in suburban Chicago. Lots of ride requests from 10 to 20 minutes away. I've always declined those that are more than 9 minutes away.
> 
> The rides I'm picking up within 10 minutes of my house are turning out to be the same 10-15 people. Work or shopping regulars.
> 
> I've learned to decline Roberta. Always 15 bags of groceries and a 2 year old who likes to push window buttons. Never tips.


jiust put these unwanted rider on blacklist and you will never receive any request from them again


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


I get Lyft pick-ups from 20+ miles away in another market. Sure Lyft, I'll drive 20+ miles for a $2.50 pick-up at Walmart with 2 carts of groceries to wait while they load and unload.

I stopped running Lyft and will most likely not start running them again. I make less gross sales however my earning per mile is up just running Uber. At least Uber pays long pick-up fee after 5 minutes in my market. Make it easier to take those pick-ups on slow days.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> No company in history has been successful by continuing to screw it's workers.


Sadly, the goal may not be to have a successful company.

Travis pretended to care about being successful... grabbed a few billion and ran. Lyft co founders together own 48% of the voting rights at Lyft... I suspect they plan to get bought out and move on as well.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hardly any Eats drivers around in my area either. I get pings from other side of the mountain, where it's more populated, and left scratching my head there aren't any drivers up there. Uber sent me a double order like that yesterday, probably..... 20 minutes to pickup the food. They estimated the delivery at 1 hour of my time with a base of $16. Ummm..... no thanks. Stayed in my area waiting on a local ping.

Then I had several, one being Arby's for example. I could almost see an Arby's sign from where I was sitting. Yet the request was for an Arby's 10 minutes away, and the drop location perhaps 1 mile from where I was sitting. Had 2 Taco Bell's and a Chick-Fil-A that were similiar. Decline - Decline - Decline - Decline. I actually took 1 Taco Bell that was like this, but it was $6 estimated and I was next to the Taco Bell to pickup. Where I delivered, 5ish miles away, had a Taco Bell no more than half a mile from it. Cheap bastard only tipped $1.75 too :confusion:.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


They are giving 100$ bonus on 60 rides this week. &#128521;


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> They are giving 100$ bonus on 60 rides this week. &#128521;
> Who is doing that and what city


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I don't know what's going on in your markets.... But I drove 335 miles today and was busy as heck. And that includes all the stupid 10+ min away rides I declined. Was busy all day.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> To me, it is unimaginable how any App based company would have any losses, unless they grow its bureaucracy, like Lyft seems to be doing.
> There is no way to lose for Lyft, or Uber or any company when they run their company right.


^^^ i couldn't agree more with that ❤


----------



## Kable (Oct 19, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Some desperate idiot will accept on your behalf!


The idiots are the ones driving in this pandemic for what 0.32 cents a mile.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Kable said:


> The idiots are the ones driving in this pandemic for what 0.32 cents a mile.


And some are immune to it already.
I was infected by pax in late January.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Kable said:


> The idiots are the ones driving in this pandemic for what 0.32 cents a mile.


Nope .85+ depending on the ride.... Ohh and then I have to add my UI lost income so it's all good.... Hmmm don't feel like an Idiot... Maybe I just know how to think for myself and not let politics rule my life.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Nope .85+ depending on the ride.... Ohh and then I have to add my UI lost income so it's all good.... Hmmm don't feel like an Idiot... Maybe I just know how to think for myself and not let politics rule my life.


Famous last words


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't know what's going on in your markets.... But I drove 335 miles today and was busy as heck. And that includes all the stupid 10+ min away rides I declined. Was busy all day.


If you make too much money in Illinois, your under-employment Pandemic $$$ is terminated. I'm out 5 to 6 hours daily, but turning down more than 50% of the requests.

Gotta stay out of the house to keep the (scared of Covid Flu) wife from assigning me some big ass home improvement project. I'm allergic to Home Depot and Menards, lol.



Kable said:


> The idiots are the ones driving in this pandemic for what 0.32 cents a mile.


Check this out: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

Only 267 out of every 1,000,000 (1 million) people in this country (usa) have died of Covid-19 since the beginning of the year. It's just a relatively mild epidemic. Certainly not worthy of shutting down entire states.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> If you make too much money in Illinois, your under-employment Pandemic $$$ is terminated. I'm out 5 to 6 hours daily, but turning down more than 50% of the requests.


Unlike other drivers I'm reporting my weekly income as, Actual income - $.575 X actual Milage = weekly actual PROFIT. And thus I haven't had a profit in Months so I end up CERTIFYING that I've made ZERO each week...

And that's how I intend to report it for the next 39 weeks, which will pay me the maximum benefit while I'm driving still... Surprisingly even with that I'm still making less than I did before the government shut down the economy....

Many tell me this is not the right way.. I disagree... It's exactly how I report my taxes each year... What makes the state better than the IRS.. I didn't set up the system... They did and the Fed stimulus tells you to report PROFITS after costs not GROSS INCOME Which is not an accurate picture of my businesses weekly Profits.

What's the worse thing that could happen? They ask for proof? And I send em my NET LOSS Tax returns from the last 2 years...not like U/L is going to report my Gross anything....

Anyway I'm beating a dead horse... Y'all do it your way... I'll do it mine... And YES I'm man enough to come back and post about it if I ever have a problem with UI based off this way of doing it....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


Same thing is happening here. I don't mind if the ride is ~$10 but when it is a $3 ride it just pisses me off and makes me go home. Zero surge from Lyft despite all this as well. Zero guarantees. Nothing. Just a bunch of people waiting 20 minutes at the grocery store to go down the block for $3. Ugh.

I doubly hate it because I like to work certain areas to avoid these crappy rides but now they are sending me to bad areas 10 miles away for a $3.50 ride.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

It is because of the new Lyft wait and save option. The option which causes drivers to lose money due to having to travel farther then normal so it takes 15 minutes plus to pick them
Ip


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Da Ub said:


> It is because of the new Lyft wait and save option. The option which causes drivers to lose money due to having to travel farther then normal so it takes 15 minutes plus to pick them
> Ip
> View attachment 465354


If they waiting on me they'll be there forever... Cuz all things being equal Uber actually pays better which is a sad statement in itself...


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

Da Ub said:


> It is because of the new Lyft wait and save option. The option which causes drivers to lose money due to having to travel farther then normal so it takes 15 minutes plus to pick them
> Ip
> View attachment 465354


It would be better if they offered the driver the $3 to pick up the rider.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


Same in San Diego probably everywhere. Most drivers collecting very few driving and trips are off as much as 80 %. Many more just not driving.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

my acceptance rate on Uber has fallen to less than 50% due to long pickups...Lyft has mostly been turned off during pandemic


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> And UL are running great companies? Ineptitude + hubris + neurotypicalism + bureaucracy = run high in both. Recipe for failure.
> The larger issue underlying the corporate culture in both companies is racism. Because both CEOs realize that 78% of all drivers are of color, that's how they consider all drivers.
> You're not deserving of a living wage, because you're not considered fully human. You see.
> 
> Racism. Now try to deny that.


Everyone is some color so I guess your assumption is somewhat true.
What color you are guessing they are is just a guess...



oishiin driving said:


> And some are immune to it already.
> I was infected by pax in late January.


A person of color infecting paxes by driving in a pandemic
Racism at is best..


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> my acceptance rate on Uber has fallen to less than 50% due to long pickups...Lyft has mostly been turned off during pandemic


Mines too. I didn't driver for Uber last week. They seem to really be raking you over the coals this last few weeks.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Ddwdriver said:


> I drive in the DFW market.. it seem like every ride is 20 minutes away. I'm I the only one?


You think thats bad? I live in the highest population per sq mile state and right in the heart of the population and I'm literally the only car here.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Everyone is some color so I guess your assumption is somewhat true.
> What color you are guessing they are is just a guess...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh stop the paranoia


----------

